# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  Protein Shake Deliciousness

## Katelette81

I used to put a lot of good tasty things in my shake until I smartened up and realised that my shakes are not a delivery m ethod for all the stuff I'm not allowed to eat...LOL. So I revamped it, and came up with this tasty concoction... so delicious... and also... kind like ice cream

1/2 C Soy milk - Non Fat
1/4 C Cold water
2 Tb. coffee grinds
5 Ice Cubes
1 - 1.5 Scoops Whey protein
1/2 C oats

ALl that in a blender for a couple seconds is heaven in a glass. The god thing is that it's a bit textury too... so it makes you feel liek you're havign a meal. It's mocha madness!

----------


## Lucius Leftfoot

i've never tried the coffee grind thing....will have to check that out this evening.

----------


## Exevious

That sounds like a great coffee verson! is that instant coffee grounds? 


I have a great recipe for protein shakes.

2 scoops your favorite whey any flavor... 
Add half or small banana. 
3/4 cup frozen fruit. (walmart pre-sliced, bagged, frozen all kinds of fruit)
1 cup milk
Spirulina 
other vitamins

Blend in a blenders.

Just like a store bought smootie!!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

that coffee thing sounds great. I used to like iced coffee from starbucks, this is kinda like the health version. Im making one tomorrow!

----------


## ebomb6789

I used the ice coffee before as well I am going to have to give this a try

----------


## mavsluva

This one is convenient:

2 scoops of chocolate whey (I used Dymatize's Elite Whey)
1 serving of All Natural Nutty PB
A few ice cubes 
Water

Kinda tastes like a Snickers candy bar to me.

----------


## FatHighschoolSr.

> 1/2 C Soy milk - Non Fat
> 1/4 C Cold water
> 2 Tb. coffee grinds
> 5 Ice Cubes
> 1 - 1.5 Scoops Whey protein
> 1/2 C oats


I just tried this recipie, and I found it to be VERY GOOD! A nice snack too with the oats at the end of the drink. Thanks!

----------


## Phil ORourke

sounds great,and its got fiber to boot.

----------


## dstyle42004

everyone who tried it like it-


chocolate protien

1 banana

peanut butter 

milk

delicious

----------


## CJC1981

Better pattent that before starbucks gets it.

----------


## krusher

had one today after workout it was dilectible thank for the idea bro

----------


## rubix6

that sounds so good!

----------


## pwerfll1

some vanilla whey handful of strawberrys in a blenda and it still tastes like shit lol

----------


## Vader79

I have to say I love my protien shakes. when I fist started using whey supps I thought I'd have trouble getting lots of it down, but with this recipe I can't get enough!

1.5 scoops whey
Tablespoon (15ml) Flax seed oil
1 ripe Banana
Good sprinkle of Cinnamon
500ml skimmed milk
(Optional 1/2 cup powdered oats) 
Blend for 30 seconds

It's the dog's!

----------


## Mogamedogz

Pre work out:
16 oz water
1 Packet of Champion Nutrition Ultramet Chocolate
1 Scoop of Cytogainer Mint Chocolate Chip
4 Ice Cubes
1 half of a Extra ripe Banana
1 half of a skinless Apple

PWO-
4 Scoops of Cytogainer Mint Chocolate chip
1 half banana
4 ice cubes 
16 oz of water


I could live on these shakes...

----------


## Dumbbell_Blonde

You can also use actual coffee (cooled in the fridge) instead of water for your liquid. I do that with choc protein powder and almond butter or vanilla extract. Another good one is choc protein powder, water, ice, natural PB, cinnamon, couple packets splenda, blend... amazing.

----------


## Renesis

Usually I would wonder why you bumped an old thread, but I must thank you for this one. Damn that sounds good Ima have to give a try  :Big Grin:

----------


## Slaiv

> I used to put a lot of good tasty things in my shake until I smartened up and realised that my shakes are not a delivery m ethod for all the stuff I'm not allowed to eat...LOL. So I revamped it, and came up with this tasty concoction... so delicious... and also... kind like ice cream
> 
> 1/2 C Soy milk - Non Fat
> 1/4 C Cold water
> 2 Tb. coffee grinds
> 5 Ice Cubes
> 1 - 1.5 Scoops Whey protein
> 1/2 C oats
> 
> ALl that in a blender for a couple seconds is heaven in a glass. The god thing is that it's a bit textury too... so it makes you feel liek you're havign a meal. It's mocha madness!


replace the 1/2 cup of oats with 1 1/4 cup of rice krispies (the store brand) and yes both servings have 27-29g of carbs, and omg !!!! the flavor is AMAZING !!!!!!!!!!

oh crap.............. im sorry  :Frown:  the rice krispies is fast dig., the oats are slow

my bad, but hey!! great for a post workout, and THAT my friends taste like pure heaven

----------


## III

whats the nutrition facts on this bad boy??? Only 1-1.5 scoops of protein???? How many grams is that????


This is my favorite (right now):

2 scoops choc. whey (50g)
2 TBSP peanut butter (10g)
1 small banana
1/2 c. fat/sugar free vanilla ice cream (6g)
1/2 - 1 c. quaker oats (5g)
8 oz. skim milk (10g)
dash of cinnamon
1 packet of splenda
1/2 c. of crushed ice

*Approx: 750 cals. 20g fat (peanut butter) 40g carbs 80g protein*

----------


## Bear-Grylls-on-juice

2 scoops vanilla whey
8-10 oz of milk
1/2 cup of oats
6-8 tbsp peanut butter

Grind oats first to break them down
Great tasting- a little thick but nothin you cant handle

----------


## jethro1

> whats the nutrition facts on this bad boy??? Only 1-1.5 scoops of protein???? How many grams is that????
> 
> 
> This is my favorite (right now):
> 
> 2 scoops choc. whey (50g)
> 2 TBSP peanut butter (10g)
> 1 small banana
> 1/2 c. fat/sugar free vanilla ice cream (6g)
> ...



I just made one of those, except I didn't have the ice cream. That is some good chit.

----------

